# X doesn't start with Intel driver



## Kaminar (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi,

I installed Xorg to completely new installation of FreeBSD 9.1R. I can't start X with Intel driver (graphic card is Intel G41). There is no screen and X ends with error (see below xorg.0.log). If I set in xorg.conf "vesa" driver, X starts but only with low resolution which is not sufficient for used display.

Have somebody any clue to solve this problem with intel driver?


xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"
Identifier     "X.org Configured"
Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
Load  "extmod"
Load  "record"
Load  "dbe"
Load  "dri"
Load  "dri2"
Load  "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
...
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
...
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
Option "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
Identifier  "Card0"
Driver      "intel"
VendorName  "Intel Corporation"
BoardName   "4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller"
BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
Identifier "Screen0"
Device     "Card0"
Monitor    "Monitor0"
DefaultDepth 24
SubSection "Display"
Viewport   0 0
Depth     24
Modes "1680x1050"
EndSubSection
EndSection
```

xorg.0.log:

```
X.Org X Server 1.7.7
Release Date: 2010-05-04
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE amd64 
Current Operating System: FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #0 r243825:
 Tue Dec  4 09:23:10 UTC 2012
     root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
Build Date: 21 February 2013  01:09:13PM
 
Current version of pixman: 0.24.2
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Feb 27 10:35:49 2013
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(**) FontPath set to:
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/
(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
(WW) Disabling Mouse0
(WW) Disabling Keyboard0
(II) Loader magic: 0x7bb520
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9

(--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:2e32:1462:7592 Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated
 Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xfe400000/4194304, 0xd0000000/268435456,
 I/O @ 0x0000dc00/8, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
(--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:2e33:1462:7592 Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated
 Graphics Controller rev 3, Mem @ 0xfe900000/1048576
(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(==) AIGLX disabled
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "intel"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.7.1
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,
	i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,
	E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, IGD_GM, IGD_G, 965G, G35,
	965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,
	Mobile IntelÃ‚Å½ GM45 Express Chipset,
	Intel Integrated Graphics Device, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0
(WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"
(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so
(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 0.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(**) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888
(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) G41
(--) intel(0): Chipset: "G41"
(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000
(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xFE400000
(==) intel(0): Using EXA for acceleration
(II) intel(0): 2 display pipes available.
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) Loading sub module "i2c"
(II) LoadModule: "i2c"
(II) Module "i2c" already built-in
(II) intel(0): Output VGA using monitor section Monitor0
xf86TokenToOptinfo: table is NULL
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" initialized.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" registered at address 0x70.
(II) intel(0): No SDVO device found on SDVOB
(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" removed.
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" removed.
(II) intel(0): Output HDMI-1 has no monitor section
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "HDMIDDC_B" initialized.
(II) intel(0): HDMI output 1 detected
xf86TokenToOptinfo: table is NULL
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" initialized.
(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" registered at address 0x72.
(II) intel(0): No SDVO device found on SDVOC
(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC:SDVO Controller C" removed.
(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOC" removed.
(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xa0000,0x10000) was already clear
(II) intel(0): Resizable framebuffer: not available (1 3)
(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected
(II) intel(0): Output HDMI-1 disconnected
(WW) intel(0): No outputs definitely connected, trying again...
(II) intel(0): Output VGA disconnected
(II) intel(0): Output HDMI-1 disconnected
(WW) intel(0): Unable to find initial modes
(EE) intel(0): No valid modes.
(==) intel(0): Write-combining range (0xa0000,0x10000) was already clear
(II) UnloadModule: "intel"
(II) UnloadModule: "vgahw"
(II) Unloading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so
(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:
no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 
	 at http://wiki.x.org
 for help. 
Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
```


----------

